# NADRA : Pakistani Family Registration Certificate (FRC)



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been asked by my agent to arrange NADRA: Family Registration Certificate (FRC). I am currently residing in Riyadh with my family. I have been to Pakistani Embassy Riyadh but unfortunately NADRA here only provides NICOP and referred me to take FRC from Pakistan . Hence, I asked my cousin to visit NADRA swift center in Karachi but they are refusing to entertain him and requesting that a family member should come to receive his/her FRC.

Now, I am tensed that although I have provided my cousin authority letter along with all of my family members's NICOPs/Form B but still NADRA-KHI is not supportive...Any advise? Does this mean I should visit Karachi just for FRC??


----------



## Boy666 (Mar 17, 2014)

Brother it can be done, if you have some link inside NADRA or pay some extra fee to do it


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

But why you need FRC, my CO never requested this.

I just uploaded the Birth certificates and passport copies for my self and all the family members.

The only document for which I have to go to NADRA was Marriage Certifcate and that also was done from the UC and not NADRA.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

I am searching for some link in NADRA for this straightforward task

Secondly, my agent has advised me of this new requirement from DIBP.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Would you mind if I ask which NADRA swift centre your cousin visited? Usually NADRA Shara-e-Faisal branch is a bit sensible centre out of all. If you have given your cousin the Authority letter along with all the details/photocopies of ID cards etc then he should be able to get it from there in 1-2 hours by paying Rs 1000 (Rs 1000 for same day, 500 for next day or so)

Girl Aussie


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been asked by my agent to arrange NADRA: Family Registration Certificate (FRC). I am currently residing in Riyadh with my family. I have been to Pakistani Embassy Riyadh but unfortunately NADRA here only provides NICOP and referred me to take FRC from Pakistan . Hence, I asked my cousin to visit NADRA swift center in Karachi but they are refusing to entertain him and requesting that a family member should come to receive his/her FRC.
> 
> Now, I am tensed that although I have provided my cousin authority letter along with all of my family members's NICOPs/Form B but still NADRA-KHI is not supportive...Any advise? Does this mean I should visit Karachi just for FRC??


You can explain this fact from CO... they ask for a family book or family tree etc... tell him that you are away from Pakistan and unable to fulfil this requirment. lets c what the Co says... if they insist then start looking out for a link!


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

It was DHA-KHI Phase 4 branch which my cousin visited. I shall instruct him to go to shara-e-Faisal branch.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah hopefully this should work out for you. He probably needs to explain the situation & request for the certificate, I think NADRA Sharaefaisal branch has setup a new office on the 1st or 2nd floor (I don't remember exactly) which actually be able to help him. Ideally he should be there by 8:30am.

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



talexpat said:


> It was DHA-KHI Phase 4 branch which my cousin visited. I shall instruct him to go to shara-e-Faisal branch.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally I was able to find a brave family relative who took up this FRC responsibility. Guess what? NADRA person told him that my younger sister's information is not showing up in their system. Point to be noted is my sister had CRC issued from Karachi and then last year, we also received her NICOP. What has made this information missing from their database??

I then visited Pakistan Embassy-Riyadh today as the agent advised me to get CNIC details updated for my sister for FRC purpose. The staff here was surprised because they believed the NADRA database is centralized. Even he showed me all of our family details are appearing here. He suggested that to update you may start the new NICOP issuance procedure again for your sister. Does this make any sense at all?

Need your advise, my agent said this is common myth for 80% of our clients. NADRA does not like to keep updated family information..:smash:


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If you are married then you need 'Marriage Based FRC' not 'Family Based'. Marriage one will show your/wife parents name including your kids this is what you need for AHC. 

Girl Aussie



talexpat said:


> Finally I was able to find a brave family relative who took up this FRC responsibility. Guess what? NADRA person told him that my younger sister's information is not showing up in their system. Point to be noted is my sister had CRC issued from Karachi and then last year, we also received her NICOP. What has made this information missing from their database??
> 
> I then visited Pakistan Embassy-Riyadh today as the agent advised me to get CNIC details updated for my sister for FRC purpose. The staff here was surprised because they believed the NADRA database is centralized. Even he showed me all of our family details are appearing here. He suggested that to update you may start the new NICOP issuance procedure again for your sister. Does this make any sense at all?
> 
> Need your advise, my agent said this is common myth for 80% of our clients. NADRA does not like to keep updated family information..:smash:


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

I am single, thats why opted for family based FRC.


----------



## QasimAslam (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, 
FRC is a new requirement from DIBP this year. 

I faced the same issue as i was in Yemen. 

I am married so i required 3 FRC's (One from my father, one from my father-in-law and one for me). My father and father-in-law got their FRC's made by facing some difficulties i.e., link to some family members not available and Card expired etc. 

When it came to me, they refused my father from Nadra, DHA-LHR. Then i arranged one extra letter from Pakistan Embassy, Sana'a, Yemen that me and my wife are residing in Sana'a, Yemen. Then i scanned the letter and sent to my father. Also, i asked him to visit Nadra, opposite Rangers HQ. From there, my father easily got it from there. 

Thanks


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback QasimAslam.

As per advise from Pakistan Embassy, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, I have undergone the same new NICOP procedure for my sister again here. They say it should reflect in your FRC in 4-5 days, In sha Allah. Lets hope that it shows now automatically otherwise I might have to request a similar letter as yours.

Regards,


----------

